# Am i setting my sights to high????



## rf5000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to start by saying thanks to anyone who replies to this thread as I am new at this and appreciate any information. 

I am building a new house and I am going to have a dedicated theater room. Roughly 16 wide by 22 deep. I have been looking at all kinds of in wall speakers for my 7.1 system, maybe a 9.1 system. Havent quite decided yet. Anyways, I came to this site to get advice on what others recommend when I ran across an interesting section on building your own speakers. Here are my questions, can extremely high end speakers be built that will be the equivalent of the high end in walls I have been looking at? The handful of high ends that I really like are the James Concerto series, the Bohlender LA-600 or LA-800, and the Snell IW-C7THX. I know that these are high end in wall speakers and I would like to know if I could build the same thing? Has anyone built any high end in wall speakers? What types of woofers and tweeters do these manufacturers use? What kind of crossovers and other items will I need? Also, is it possible to achieve the nice fit and finish? Thanks


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes there are lots of high end designs.
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=211558&AID=1482282&PID=2777698


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

Zaph audio has some ready to go. http://madisound.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=zaph

If you've never built a speaker box though, or have a router, circular jig, now might not be the time for a learning curve.

If you have patience, and can do a starter kit first (maybe the Copper at partsexpress) to get some practice in, you should still come out way ahead in cost.

The only downside to DIY is, it is hard to make pretty cabinets, and it can cost a bit more too. I don't care as much, I rather have the sound.

IMO, a good moderately priced DIY kit will easily out do something that cost a LOT more at the audio store. Or at least, I've never been burnt yet. 

I personally feel different about HT then stereo audio. My stereo needs to sound really good, but the HT soundtrack is fake, so I don't feel the speakers need to be nearly as good. Those Zaph Audio speakers would probably be overkill for me in the quality department for my HT. I'm only in the planning stages at the moment, but those kits are the most I'd spend.


----------

